# Balqon Electric Vehicle Lithium Battery ( 1000 ahc )



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $850.00*
End Date: Thursday Jun-28-2012 10:53:08 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $850.00
Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

